# Attn. Performers



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Do you have songs that you are comfortable enough to perform without having practiced for a while?

Just curious. I'm asked to do this often enough that it makes me curious. I have a few up my sleeve that I can get away with.

You?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Yes, there are some pieces that I can play fairly well even when I'm rusty - mostly pieces that I've practiced a lot in the past, so they stay in my fingers without regular maintenance. Of course, I wouldn't be able to play them by memory unless I spent some time reviewing them, but I think I'd do OK(ish) with the score in front of me. Some of these pieces include:

Bach: Prelude and Fugue in F-sharp Major, WTC Book 1
Haydn: Piano Sonata in E Minor, Hob. XVI/34
Beethoven: Op. 28, Op. 57 "Appassionata" (but just the first movement)
Chopin: Nocturne Op. 9 No. 1, Barcarolle, Etude Op. 10 No. 3, for example. 
Brahms: Rhapsody in G Minor
Debussy: Reflets dans l'eau
Copland: The Cat and the Mouse

These are all pieces that I learned many years ago, mostly during high school and college, and I try to dust them off every few months or so in order to keep them somewhat active.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I really hate being put on the spot to play something. I like being prepared for any performance no matter how big or small to really give something stunning. I'm a perfectionist, certainly!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Did you go to school for music Bettina? Do you have a degree in music education?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Did you go to school for music Bettina? Do you have a degree in music education?


Yes, I do have a music degree. My undergrad degree is actually in piano performance, not in music education. I used to practice a lot back when I was in college, and now all that hard work is paying off: I can play (or at least fake my way through) a lot of stuff without regular practice!! :lol:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I really hate being put on the spot to play something. I like being prepared for any performance no matter how big or small to really give something stunning. * I'm a perfectionist, certainly!*


I'm not a perfectionist at all, at least not when it comes to piano performances. I've been doing accompaniment work for many years, and it's basically forced me to give up all hope of perfection: I often don't get a copy of the score until the day (or the hour!) before the performance. Over the years, I've learned to keep playing with a steady tempo - and a straight face! - no matter how many wrong notes I hit!!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bettina said:


> I'm not a perfectionist at all, at least not when it comes to piano performances. I've been doing accompaniment work for many years, and it's basically forced me to give up all hope of perfection: I often don't get a copy of the score until the day (or the hour!) before the performance. Over the years, I've learned to keep playing with a steady tempo - and a straight face! - no matter what how many wrong notes I hit!!


Accompaniment work is a bit different than being the center of attention, I think. I'm also presenting my own works most of the time, so I have a bit more motivation to present them well. First impressions are important!

Granted, most of the mistakes I make will go unnoticed by most, it's usually a "wrong note" but one that is in the scale and still sounds right. I"m also good at adjusting the next part of my composition when I make a mistake to fit the mistake into the composition to make it sound like it was meant to be that way.

While that is a good skill to have, I want to get to the point where I'm making no mistakes of notes. Now I'm starting to be more **** about being perfect with my dynamics as well.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I really hate being put on the spot to play something. I like being prepared for any performance no matter how big or small to really give something stunning. I'm a perfectionist, certainly!


I can do it spontaneously, like in a cafe / restaurant with a piano and then start playing.
( Desserts always free):lol:


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

I just want to commend you for the placement of this thread. There is no better place than the "Today's Composers" subforum to place a thread about performers.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

dzc4627 said:


> I just want to commend you for the placement of this thread. There is no better place than the "Today's Composers" subforum to place a thread about performers.


We can improvise......


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pugg said:


> We can improvise......


Clever Sir Pugg!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Clever Sir Pugg!


One has to, in real life as well.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Do you have songs that you are comfortable enough to perform without having practiced for a while?
> 
> Just curious. I'm asked to do this often enough that it makes me curious. *I have a few up my sleeve that I can get away with.*


Which ones?

.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

jdec said:


> Which ones?
> 
> .


Originals of mine.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Originals of mine.


I would say: touché.


----------

